# my first attempts at folding terry toweling nappies!



## chichestermum

Ok so technically not a baby in them just yet, but i just want to try and get used to folding them before LO gets here, i have a whole stash of the pocket 1s but i like the idea of flats more, soooo my first 2 attempts were on DD, who is 3 yrs old and rather wriggly! so we found a suitable (slightly too small) volunteer instead! haha! 
i didnt know there were so many different types of fold for terry nappies!! 
the square and triangle fold seemed to end up huge! even fell off DD! 
the chinese fold looked good but was as much hard work to get my head around as origami! and was a big fail lol! 
The kite fold seemed huge too and looked a bit ugly lol!
The T fold was confusing!
the neat nappy fold didnt seem to be very thick were it would need to be.
im glad im not having a boy as i didnt even attempt to do the Marias terry fold!
Gaynors fold was the one we managed properly but it seems like it would take ages to do that in between nappy changes!

Which of these do you guys get along with best? if anybody uses terry any more! lol! and do you fold them into shape in advance or fold as you need them? im guessing il get quicker but as i get quicker so will she at rolling away lol! 

Anyway, heres my first Gaynors fold attempt, looks a bit big on the willing victim but sized up to a newborn it should be fine! now i just have to buy nappy nippas as i managed to stick the safety pin through my thumb! OUCH! 
hope you have a good giggle! xxxx
 



Attached Files:







304257_1932645407711_1589574415_31475161_1410787490_n.jpg
File size: 32 KB
Views: 20


----------



## Kaites

Cute :) I used to pre-fold all my flats into the origami fold and keep them on a shelf near the change table- way faster than folding while dealing with an impatient baby! If I hadn't found time to fold them in advance, I'd just pad fold them and use a PUL wrap to hold them in place. hth :flower:


----------



## Aunty E

Origami for us - I keep the nappies folded into quarters and then it's literally seconds to do the rest of the fold and whack it on. I see it called different things though, sometimes Chinese, sometimes origami. It's this one

https://www.thenappylady.co.uk/productDetail.asp?productid=23

Once you get the knack, it's the easiest thing in the world. And never try to use pins!


----------



## chichestermum

https://www.terrynappies.co.uk/pdf/Folding Terry Nappies.pdf?phpMyAdmin=2f9fc4dfdb927t48479d1ar5899
this was the site from were i tried them all out, i can never keep up with the videos on youtube lol! 
i guess il just figure out what works best for us once baby gets here, im sure that it depends on babys size and frame as to which fit works best. 
The gaynor one was the only 1 i managed to do properly tho, but luckily nanny has agreed to resurface her nappy folding skills and show me after baby is born :) she used to do the rectangle 1 for most days and if they were going out she would do the triangle fold lol! 
the origami fold didnt seem to work. once id folded it into the square i tried to pull back half to make the triangle bit but it just folded back on itself, so it was a square still but the top layer was just folded over, maybe im going really wrong somewhere lol! 
tho the gaynors fold seems to be quite similar, ending up with 2 triangle bits to go around and a long thick bit underneath to pull up. 

No i wont ever use pins again!! it really stung and a nappy now has a smudge of blood on (soaking in cold salt water so it should look lovely again soon!) Nappy Nippas are deffo the top things on my list! 

PUL wraps will probably be my best friend until i get the hang of them! il be relying more on them keeping the nappy in place than my folding skills lol! 

thanks for your help girls :) xxx


----------



## Aunty E

Ok, try the origami again, but if it goes wrong, fold it back up and try again on a different side. It's really hard to explain, but there's only one corner it will work on, so keep trying, once you get it it's SO SO easy :) sometimes you need to flip the whole thing over. If my sister comes by tomorrow, I'll get her to film me doing it really slowly and stick it on YouTube.


----------



## chichestermum

Thanks for trying to explain :) il try first thing in the morning as i spent today washing them and drying them in the sunshine and they were a little damp still so just up in the airing cupboard. Ooo if you could do a super slow vid that would be great! thankyou! Dont rush tho, i still have plenty of time (2 weeks eek!) until baby arrives lol! 
Once iv mastered the art of nappy folding im going to teach OH! that will be fun! im actually surprised at his enthusiasm to learn since in the beginning he was totally not on board! The only bit he liked at first was the amount of money we would supposedly save, but with all the cute pocket nappys and the couple of little lambs that will look far too cute in pictures! i dont think we will end up saving a lot lol! but im glad he has jumped on board, the whole reason for using cloth was because DD went through an awful time with nappy rash, the first 8 months of her life her botty was covered in weeping sores and nothing helped until the health visitor at her 8 month check up told us it was probably the disposable nappies but not to change them because it could make it worse! we ended up figuring out that a piece of dark 70%cocoa chocolate every day helped her bum clear up completely! lol! but its not something i want to go through again, nappy rash is awful anyway, but when you cant even sit your baby down on your knee because her bums so sore and theres nothing you can do about it, its awful, i dont know who used to cry more, me or her! she was only comfortable when she was on the floor, nappy off and me aiming a hand held fan at her botty to cool things down! 
im really hoping that using cloth this time will prevent the serious nappy rash (my whole family have super sensitive skin and have always had severe nappy rash as babies) 
Do you find your LOs get bad nappy rash in cloth still? and if so, does it heal quicker? im not expecting that cloth will prevent nappy rash completely, but even if it means that baby will get to have a nappy rash free week every so often it would be worth it! not to mention no stinky bins and filling up some landfill site for years to come! xxxx


----------



## Aunty E

Teddy got a nasty nappy rash when he was a newborn, which lasted weeks and ws horrible. Metanium ointment helped in the end for us. I find mine get nappy rash more in disposables than cloth, Teddy's bout was after a day in disposables and Imogen's was when we were on holiday for a week in disposables. You can always leave the wrap off and change them every time they wet if they have a bad bout too.


----------



## chichestermum

we had tried metanium at other mums advice and even that didnt work, it just irritated her more as it was such a stiff cream to rub in. even medicated cream from the drs didnt work. im really hoping that using cloth will help, great idea about changing each time she wets, yes it will be harder but completely worth it if it means no sore botty! 

Well i re tried the origami fold this morning, and again had no luck, OH sat there trying to figure out were i was going wrong and he couldnt figure it out either, we even tried it on loads of different terry towels incase the 1s we were trying had something against that fold lol! but each time we ended up with a square shape still with the the outside bits just folded over themselves to make a thicker layer lol! I hate not being able to do something when im trying hard to do it, this is going to be my new pasttime until baby arrives lol! xxxx


----------



## lynnikins

i used to use the kite fold on my brother and sister, i dont have any flats for this baby was gonna get small fitteds but might jst spend the money on bamboo flats instead


----------



## Aunty E

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BiPOcziXLLQ&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Couldn't get my sister to help, so it's just propped up against something on the table, hope it helps!


----------



## Aunty E

I look really drunk in that screeenshot.... :dohh:


----------



## Eala

Aunty E, that is the best video explaining the origami fold that I've seen! I actually feel like I could do it reliably now. Thanks very much for posting it :) :thumbup:


----------



## Aunty E

I've been meaning to do one showing it going on a baby for ages too. I think that will require my sister to be cameraman though!


----------



## lizi

wicked video thank you - i need to learn how to do nippas - can work them out LOL what a wassack! x


----------



## Aunty E

And a quickie on how to put the things on. I'd normally line as well, but Imogen has pooed already today ;)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y9PNJn_j6fQ


----------



## Eala

Aunty E, at the risk of sounding like a creepy stalker, I could watch your demo videos all day. So clear, and just brilliant :thumbup:

Thank you Imogen for being such a cooperative model :D


----------



## lizi

thats brilliant! thank you!! x


----------



## chichestermum

wow it looks soooo easy when you do it!! tho i must say you are an excellent demonstrator! i giggled so much when you showed how people tend to get it wrong in the first vid, thats exactly what i was doing!! Thankyou so much for doing that! im abandoning OH in favour of mastering the origami fold! 
The second vid is so much help too! i didnt understand the bit about rolling in the sides, but you explained it perfectly! i also love your way of doing it, it looks so neat and tidy! 
Thankyou so much!! 
Can you do a video of how to get your LO to lie so still for so long! at 2 my DD wouldnt even stay still long enough to get the dirty nappy off! this time iv invested in changing mat with straps! lol! 
Imogen is so cute!!
Thankyou soooo much again!!! xxxxxx


----------



## minties

Brilliant helpful videos!


----------



## chichestermum

omg how easy! i managed it 1st time after studying your vid! thankyou sooo much! it really is an easy and quick fold once you do it once lol! iv been doing it over and over so its embedded in my brain! :) xxx


----------



## Aunty E

I didn't use Teddy because he rolls and kicks so much I have to pin him down with my elbow :dohh: Imogen was just in a good mood, she often screams her entire way through a nappy change ;) She quite liked seeing herself on the iPad too, we had to abandon our first attempt after she sat up and started pulling faces at herself :haha:


----------



## Eala

Aunty E said:


> She quite liked seeing herself on the iPad too, we had to abandon our first attempt after she sat up and started pulling faces at herself :haha:

Too. Cute. :cloud9:


----------



## Aunty E

Terries are so cheap and easy, I wish more people would use them! We have other nappies, and different nappies are good for different needs, but my default is always terry squares. I have ebay cheapies ready stuffed for my sister as it's all she can cope with, and I have Sandys (great for liquid poo) and Little Lambs, which are so fluffly and lovely, but a terry square, boosted for night, is just SO easy. We have three dozen full size, which cost us £36 and we would never run out washing every two days that way. As it is, with all the other bits I've picked up we could have another two children in nappies and never run out :dohh:


----------



## chichestermum

Aunty E said:


> I didn't use Teddy because he rolls and kicks so much I have to pin him down with my elbow :dohh: Imogen was just in a good mood, she often screams her entire way through a nappy change ;) She quite liked seeing herself on the iPad too, we had to abandon our first attempt after she sat up and started pulling faces at herself :haha:

Awww how sweet!


----------



## chichestermum

Aunty E said:


> Terries are so cheap and easy, I wish more people would use them! We have other nappies, and different nappies are good for different needs, but my default is always terry squares. I have ebay cheapies ready stuffed for my sister as it's all she can cope with, and I have Sandys (great for liquid poo) and Little Lambs, which are so fluffly and lovely, but a terry square, boosted for night, is just SO easy. We have three dozen full size, which cost us £36 and we would never run out washing every two days that way. As it is, with all the other bits I've picked up we could have another two children in nappies and never run out :dohh:

After spending far too much time last night folding nappies im hooked on the terry more than i was hooked on the pocket nappies! I found them a bit annoying trying to stuff the insert in without getting it all bunched up lol! I think i will probably end up buying more terry 1s, i just bought 1s from boots but these seem a bit non fluffy, it might be something to do with our hard water tho! Is there a 'best' brand of terrys? 
I know your not supposed to wash them with fabric conditioner, but is it ok to use soda crystals? i often use soda crystals to fluff up my towels by soaking them in a soda crystal solution and then putting a bit of white vinegar in the end of the wash cycle, is this ok to do with terrys?

BTW your help vid was so good that it only took OH 2 goes to get the fold right too! he then decided it would be funny to make a huge nappy out of a big bath towel and tell me it was for me so that if my waters broke i wouldnt leave mess everywhere! lol! needless to say he was met with an evil look lol! xxx


----------



## Aunty E

I use soda crystals now and then as we have really hard water too, there's not much that can go wrong with terry squares frankly, so I'd go for it. Just avoid fabric conditioner of course! I buy Junior Joy premium terries, a lot of places sell them and they wash well and are pretty cheap. Never tried the boots ones. I bought some giant toddler terries last year and they actually fit me. OH and I died laughing and now we use them as bath towels for the kids :dohh: I know Imogen is a small toddler, but honestly, these things were massive!


----------



## Aunty E

I also hate stuffing pocket nappies - I'm sure there's a knack to it, but I don't have it!


----------



## Eala

I'm sick of stuffing pockets. The only ones I have left are my beloved Issys (which I can't quite part with :blush:) and my custom WNOS. Certainly wouldn't buy anymore. I do like the ease of AIOs, and they are what we use at nursery so form the bulk of my stash.

I got a bunch of Little Lambs for Midgelet because they were such a good offer, but I had planned on just doing terries before I got tempted :rofl: I'm definitely not going to buy any other nappies for Midgelet other than terries, though. Just need wraps now, really!


----------



## minties

We don't really get the terry towelling flats here, just brushed cotton ones. I'd love to try some!


----------



## lizi

Just got some brightly colored terries in the post -excited to use them once they are washed! x


----------



## Aunty E

:happydance: Yay!


----------



## chichestermum

lizi said:


> Just got some brightly colored terries in the post -excited to use them once they are washed! x

are those the bright bots 1s? i was going to get some and then decided not to because i wouldn't want to use wraps with them and cover the bright colours lol! I think id end up buying clear waterproof material to make wraps lol!


----------



## kintenda

That video is fab! If I'm honest, I was a bit put off doing terries as a friend did them with her babies and the way that she folded them just made them so bulky, they look really skinny the way that you do them though! How interesting :) Def something to consider!


----------



## Aunty E

They are a bit bulkier on a newborn, but after a couple of weeks and a few pounds, they do fold very small. I actually cut down one pack to 50cm square for Imogen when she was a newborn as she was pretty dinky. Teddy was a porker and didn't need it so much.


----------



## clairealfie

I am so excited to use Terrys now. I've already been looking on youtube at different terry folds and prefold folds (<-- mouthful!) but seeing someone you sort of know doing it is sooo much more exciting woooooo. 

I'm going to get a pack of brights and a pack of whites and some prefolds I think. 

Has anyone else tried using muslins on a newborn? I'll probably buy a few packets of them anyway but not sure whether to try as nappies.


----------



## Aunty E

I did with Imogen, didn't really work very well, but I wasn't as nifty at folding then. You might do better with a kite fold with muslins (that's the one that your mum/grandma will know) as you can get rid of more of the length and width of the cloth, but as it's so thin it won't bulk up.


----------



## tannembaum

How does everyone fold their pre folds? I only use one way (don't know what its called) and was wondering if there were any more?


----------



## clairealfie

There's a few videos on youtube, some crazy twist thing that's good for girls apparently, just folding them up into a pad, and folding them into a pad then pulling the corners out so you can pin it.


----------



## tannembaum

Yeah I fold into a pad and pull the corners out and also just use as a pad in out gen-y's.


----------



## lizi

yep bright bots - we are using them for EC-ing so she wont be wearing a wrap with them so i can see when she pees so i thought id buy nice ones i really havent got the hang of them yet though - the go all gap-y. i bought saftey pins now as i really couldnt use the nippy nappers - i thought the were supposed to be idiot proof LOL x


----------



## chichestermum

aww bet they look lovely on her! lol my nappy nippas arrived this morning and i tried to use them on my uncooperative DD (shes 3 and potty trained and staying still for mummy to put a nappy on her and try to learn how to use the nippas is not high on her list of priorities lol!) i had to really dig them in and pull them tight before they stick in lol! xxx


----------



## Aunty E

There is a knack to it - you need to pull each arm out a bit, then let it hook back onto the fabric. So they're really stretchy and you need to stretch the arms out and then as it springs back the hooks hook in. Shall I do a video ;) it also helps if once you've folded the second side over, you tighten the first side of the nappy before sticking the nippa on.


----------



## chichestermum

lol il have to try doing the 1 side then redoing it once iv done the 2nd side, i ended up having a really wonky nippa and it was less Y and more y (wonky bottom) because if i pulled it straight down it would of had to attach to DD leg lol! 
Im really useless arent i! haha! i like my determination tho, had so many set backs but i keep on going and trying :D going to pat myself on the back when i can move a bit easier haha! 
Iv been practicing folding the terry nappy, putting it on and pinning it then taking it off and starting again on the dog lol! im getting a lot quicker! been using pins on her and havent had 1 accident lol! the dog is more baby sized than anything else in the house lol! they actually look quite cute on her and iv already embroidered a little cross onto the 1 im using so that i can keep it for her (she hasnt been done lol) she usually gets put in sposies at that time, but im thinking of getting some terrys for her, she seems to be more cooperative when im putting them on than what she usually is when i put sposies on her (i have to cut a hole in the back of the sposie for her tail to go through which annoys her lol! with the cloth its all comfy) im going cloth crazy and i love it :D


----------



## chichestermum

Auntie E you should put all your vids in 1 thread and ask for it to be a sticky thread because your vids are fabulous! sooo easy to follow and so so sooo helpful!! xxxx


----------



## lizi

LOL i love the idea of cloth for the dog so funny x


----------



## chichestermum

lol if you think the idea is funny wait till i post pics of her in 1 in the fluffy bum pic thread! haha! cant wait till her next time! her last was quite a while ago, so it should be soon! x


----------



## modo

I was practising the newborn carry in my sling from Victoria the sling lady with my chihuahua :haha: She loved it but Bobby got jealous :dohh:


----------



## chichestermum

haha how fab i bet your poochie looked really cute!! iv been trying to get used to my sling but i think if i put our pooch in she would enjoy it too much and never get out! haha! xxx


----------



## Aunty E

I've got a pic somewhere of oh carrying our cat in a sling...


----------



## chichestermum

hehe the things we do to our poor pets :) i dont think my OH would ever be seen putting our pooch in a sling, he refused to hold her bag when she was my baby before DD came along, yes ashamedly i admit that i was one of those people who bought clothes and accessories for our pooch and carried her around in a doggie shoulder bag lol!
He tries to make her as macho as possible (shes a long haired shitzui, that has her hair in bobbles because it goes over her eyes...nothing macho about her!) but OH insists on changing her collar from the pink 1 to the black and only using the chain lead lol!! xx


----------



## lizi

ahh can't do cloth... defo going to youtube.... lol


----------



## chichestermum

lizi said:


> ahh can't do cloth... defo going to youtube.... lol

youtube + Aunty E is an amazing combination! xx


----------



## lizi

i have come to the conclusion my daughter has thunder thighs - with origami wrap it doesnt meet over her thighs!! im seeing my mum at the w/e seen as she terry folded she can show me what to do lol - i did manage to use the nippa though so quite proud of that!


----------



## Aunty E

What size terries have you got? Imogen went through a brief phase just before she walked where it was difficult to get them round her, but normally rolling the sides a little before bringing them up deals with that problem as it gets the sides up onto the hips rather than the thighs. How big is your LO?

Also, make sure the back of the nappy is on LO's waist, rather than slung low round the hips, you want it on the narrow part of them, so just below their big tummy tums :) If you can persuade bubs to cooperate, just have a play around with where the nappy sits. Mine quite like being naked ;)


----------



## ellemonkey

Twinkle on the web does 75cm terries.


----------

